# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  John Sherman Classic

## Captainutrition

Is there anyone here competing in the show?

----------


## Austex

Not competing, but definately going. I hear Dexter is guest posing this year. Last time I went, Coleman was guest posing...think that was 2 years ago. The Sherman in Houston and the Coleman in Dallas have always been favorites.

----------


## Captainutrition

Are you going in the morning or night show?

I'll be in the Novice class (heavyweight) 

I'm 6'3" weighing in around 245# for the show. If you wanna meet, send me a private message and I'll give you my cell and we will try and hook-up.

Also, I believe Coleman is the guest poser.

----------


## jasonbbflex

Really glad to hear you're going to compete, Capt. I know your dedication and committment will pay off. Get your pals to take some pics! Have a great show! J

----------


## Austex

> Are you going in the morning or night show?
> 
> I'll be in the Novice class (heavyweight) 
> 
> I'm 6'3" weighing in around 245# for the show. If you wanna meet, send me a private message and I'll give you my cell and we will try and hook-up.
> 
> Also, I believe Coleman is the guest poser.


Normally, we go to both the pre and final judging. I'll definately send you a PM. Are you sure about Coleman? I heard he was gonna be in Australia for a month or two after the Olympia!? Best of luck to you in these last few weeks of dieting...

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Good luck and keep us posted...XXL

----------


## Captainutrition

Thanks XXL...........that means ALOT coming from you!!

----------


## KeyMastur

hey bro - competing this year are we ??? good luck. i don't think i'll be able to make it cause i have a thing to attend to tonight. is coleman for sure the guest poser ?

----------


## Captainutrition

Talked to a good source this morning.......apparently, he "may not" coming.

Austex may have been right. I was told that Mr. Sherman was having problems with one of his guest posers (no name was brought up). Pretty sure that Dexter is coming down. Nobody knows for sure until the time is here.

----------


## KeyMastur

> Talked to a good source this morning.......apparently, he "may not" coming.
> 
> Austex may have been right. I was told that Mr. Sherman was having problems with one of his guest posers (no name was brought up). Pretty sure that Dexter is coming down. Nobody knows for sure until the time is here.


what time do you have to be there ?

----------


## Captainutrition

Weigh-in tonight 8:30
Pre-judging starts at 8:30 (I'll probably have to there around 9:30am)

----------


## jasonbbflex

WOW! Tonight's your weigh-in. Didn't know your show was so soon. Hope tomorrow goes really great for you  :Wink/Grin:  !

----------


## KeyMastur

hey so is this thing tomorrow night, and not tonight (friday) ??? damn i might head down there then. for some reason i thought it was tonight.

----------


## Captainutrition

Listen up fellas!!!!!!!!! 


I'm in line waiting to get my weight. I'm in line with about 50-60 other Novice bodybuilders. All of us, just standing there with just our posing trunks on.......AND in walks Ronnie Coleman, Branch Warren and Dexter Jackson. 

I'm 6'3".....I weighed in at 239.4#......and I felt like my nine year old standing next to me!! That man (Mr. O) has got some of the biggest freakin' arms!!! Crap!!!

There is no doubt that he is here.

Ya be good and hold a good thought about the pre-judging!!!!

----------


## Zapp

Good luck Capt.!!!

----------


## jasonbbflex

Capt, it is definitely an exciting day! Good luck!

----------


## Captainutrition

Well fellows, got 4th out of 22. That's right, I said 22. Biggest class ever!

I was very excited to just be called out to the top 5 and do my routine. 

It gets better.............as soon as I do my 60 second routine, I'm coming off the stage and there is Ronnie Coleman. Preparing to do his guest posing. I had the best seat in town.

I'll post some pics at a later date.

Peace for now!!

----------


## 956Vette

WOW! Congrats Bro, cant wait to see the pics!

----------


## OldPLer

Congrats, great job, we are all looking forward to the pics. That is awesome.

----------


## Zapp

Congrats capt.!! 4th place out of 22 competitors...thats great bro.

----------


## Austex

That is definately a HUGE number of novice heavyweights! My roommate and I planned on being there but had to be moved out of our place by Sunday. Great job bro!

----------


## jasonbbflex

Bravo Capt. Sounds like the event was filled with highs. Congrats on your placing. What music did you use? Post pics when you can.

----------


## Captainutrition

Thank you gentlemen for your replies. I'll get those pics in ASAP.

----------


## naturalselection

dude, i was there for the pre judging, you werent wearing red trunks were u?

----------


## hotrod1

Sup Capt, i competed at the Sherman! I got 2nd place in the teenage class and 4th in the mens novice lightweight. I must have seen you in the pump up room?

----------


## Captainutrition

> dude, i was there for the pre judging, you werent wearing red trunks were u?


Black Trunks

----------


## Captainutrition

> dude, i was there for the pre judging, you werent wearing red trunks were u?



ALSO I was number 54

----------


## Captainutrition

> Sup Capt, i competed at the Sherman! I got 2nd place in the teenage class and 4th in the mens novice lightweight. I must have seen you in the pump up room?


By any chance do you have black hair and does your lower body (especially your calves) over-ride your upper body. If it's who I think you are, you have some really gifted calves.

ALSO, where you wearing a gray beany at the weigh-in?

----------


## hotrod1

yea man that was me where were you? Any Pics?

hotrod1

----------


## jasonbbflex

> Thank you gentlemen for your replies. I'll get those pics in ASAP.


Hey Capt, you were happy with your show! Can you post a pic for your friends?

----------


## Captainutrition

As for the pics.....goto www.npctexas.org pull up the 2005 Sherman Classic and you can see the results and look atall the pics from the morning and evening show.

There are 28 total pictures of me. Go to the "50-Finals-Novice men HW"

I'm the third pics on the top doing a front double bi-cep
2nd page, last picture - lat spread
4th page, 2nd row , 2nd pics - hands over head ab
same page - last 6 pics (these were taken from my posing routine
5th page - some more pics that carry on fromthe 60 second posing routine

Anyways, thoses are just a few.
]
Hope you can see them!!

----------


## Austex

Damn bro, nice work! Still wishing I would have made it...

----------


## Captainutrition

Another thing.........The judges told me 4th but the results posted me at 5th. However, it doesn't matter because I still got to do the night show. It is only a number..................unless you get 1st!!

----------


## Austex

Are only the top 3 the (NPC) qualifiers?

----------


## jasonbbflex

Hey Capt,
You did an outstanding job. Abs, shoulders and thighs were really ripped. From what I can tell looked like you really had some great vascularity going in your shoulders. Also, back looked defined. Congrats, big guy! Great color, too. Pro tan? How many painting parties?
jason/S

----------


## BIG R

Cappy, Cappy, Cappy,

I was there to see the whole showdown! You looked very good. I was surprised to see you there...I think that it has been a couple of years right? Last time I saw you it was 2002 in South Texas. The John Sherman had lots of old friends of mine in it. Devon Bender: 1st place Open Middle. Jean Claude Cornic 4th Open Heavy. Scott Fishcer 1 place Masters. All good friends of mine. Good luck to you in the future on competing.

R

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Great showing Bro, congrats on your placing nowhere but UP from here Bro!
XXL

----------


## Captainutrition

> Cappy, Cappy, Cappy,
> 
> I was there to see the whole showdown! You looked very good. I was surprised to see you there...I think that it has been a couple of years right? Last time I saw you it was 2002 in South Texas. The John Sherman had lots of old friends of mine in it. Devon Bender: 1st place Open Middle. Jean Claude Cornic 4th Open Heavy. Scott Fishcer 1 place Masters. All good friends of mine. Good luck to you in the future on competing.
> 
> R


Well looky, looky what the cat drug in. How the hell are ya. It is good to hear from you. I hope you are doing great. I wish I could have run into you. Please give me a heads up the next time you think you are going to be in town.

Hear are some pics from the show!!

Peace

----------


## Captainutrition

> Great showing Bro, congrats on your placing nowhere but UP from here Bro!
> XXL


Amen to that. Thanks again for all your advice!!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Amen to that. Thanks again for all your advice!!


Not a probelm Bro, my pleasure...the pictures are great, very nice symetery with good mass, great balance...once again CONGRATS! job well done...XXL

----------


## BIG R

Muy Capitan,

That was a Gimongouse show! You were in the mixup with some beasties there. Your class was the biggest that I've seen yet! Personally,
I think you had the BEST HAIR hands down, bro! I don't care what anyone says.
I'm doing great here in Dallas. Give me a shout on the weekend and I'll tell you whats new. You will be happy with the news... I PM'ed you.

R

----------


## Spikie

Great showing. Keep it up. What's the next show you're shooting for?
S

----------


## Spikie

Great showing. Keep it up. What's the next show you're shooting for?
S

----------

